# Il marito l'ha scoperta - la bolla è scoppiata. Istruzioni per l'uso?



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*Il marito l'ha scoperta - la bolla è scoppiata. Istruzioni per l'uso?*

Ciao, 
dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa. 
Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: *in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima*.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Che bello quando c'è la serenità, vero?
Il suo marito, pensa, l'ha persa.


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Che bello quando c'è la serenità, vero?
> Il suo marito, pensa, l'ha persa.


no ma poi io dico "sei anni di serena e avvincente frequentazione!"
caxxo sei anni vuol dire che hai due vite parallele.....


----------



## Eliade (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Che bello quando c'è la serenità, vero?
> Il suo marito, pensa, l'ha persa.


Quoto!
Io, però, spero tanto che il marito si renda conto che una così bella e soprattutto coraggiosa persona, sia meglio che l'abbia tu:


> e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms).


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Cioè....lei e' stata beccata e in un mese vi siete visti SOLO 4 volte poveri 
Cucciolotti privi di serenità.....

E il marito minaccia di suicidarsi e bla bla....non meglio che non scrivo più niente


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Io, però, spero tanto che il marito si renda conto che una così bella e soprattutto coraggiosa persona, sia meglio che l'abbia tu:


Già, concordo con te al 100%:up:


----------



## Flavia (20 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no ma poi io dico "sei anni di serena e avvincente frequentazione!"
> caxxo sei anni vuol dire che hai due vite parallele.....


Ma in sei anni, come è possibile che non abbiano mai pensato a prendere una decisione?
in sei anni non ha mai pensato di lasciare il marito, e sistemarsi con te?
perchè condurre una doppia vita?
Sei anni mi fanno pensare che la storia abbia una certa importanza (se così si può dire) e non parli di sentimenti...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Time....quella che inizia con le campane e la sveglia, a Sarabanda dovevo andare io.

Su tutto il resto: quanto uomo sei ?


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma in sei anni, come è possibile che non abbiano mai pensato a prendere una decisione?
> in sei anni non ha mai pensato di lasciare il marito, e sistemarsi con te?
> *perchè condurre una doppia vita*?
> Sei anni mi fanno pensare che la storia abbia una certa importanza (se così si può dire) e non parli di sentimenti...


perchè è comodo no?
e poi visto lei come sta tornando sui suoi passi ora che è stata beccata?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*beh, certo*

non appare nessuno in buona posizione (né io né lei - e lui?mah). In vita mia le ho un po viste tutte: tradimenti, separazioni, etc. Da una parte e dall'altra (tradito, traditore, lasciato, lasciatore, gentiore, figlio). Posso immaginare il marasma  della situazione (che c'era anche prima della scoperta..ma va da sé che mente non sa cuore non duole). Mi pare quindi che i primi commenti siano piuttosto indirizzati ad un mollare tutto (viste le bacate personalità coinvolte - inclusa la mia)--- come faccio ad andare a bordo, cazzo?per fare cosa?


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Il marito è deluso, incazzato, amareggiato.
L'unica persona in questa storia che non sta a te giudicare (a meno che tu non lo veda come un pollo che si è fatto fregare per anni sotto gli occhi).
Lei è rimasta lì, anche perchè la separazione fa paura.
Che fare? Scappa tu, non è casa tua quella, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*bonus*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Time....quella che inizia con le campane e la sveglia, a Sarabanda dovevo andare io.
> 
> Su tutto il resto: quanto uomo sei ?


Giusto.
quanto sono uomo...su una scala da zero a cento?....su quali criteri?...direi che sono un uomo "normale" con dieci anni di "anta". Ogni tanto un pò stanco di: dover lavorare per poco, avere problemi economici, cercare di star dietro ai figli (con la loro madre i rapporti sono ormai solo per logistica e scuola e figli)...trovarmi spesso in situazioni generate da miei comportamenti che diventano mano mano intricate e fonti di malessere (per quanto a volte un pò romanzesche...dico romanzi di Liala ed appendice...si però io la mia vita non la sto leggendo sul bel libretto...ma ogni giorno arriva)


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto.
> quanto sono uomo...su una scala da zero a cento?....su quali criteri?...direi che sono un uomo "normale" con dieci anni di "anta". Ogni tanto un pò stanco di: dover lavorare per poco, avere problemi economici, cercare di star dietro ai figli (con la loro madre i rapporti sono ormai solo per logistica e scuola e figli)...*trovarmi spesso in situazioni generate da miei comportamenti *che diventano mano mano intricate e fonti di malessere (per quanto a volte un pò romanzesche...dico romanzi di Liala ed appendice...si però io la mia vita non la sto leggendo sul bel libretto...ma ogni giorno arriva)


Se sono generate dai tuoi comportamenti... non puoi trovartici. Questo dà la misura di essere uomo (adulto maschio) rispetto a ragazzino (non adulto maschio).
Ti consiglio di cambiare letture: nella narrativa rosa, che non è assolutamente la mia preferita, Liala è comunque quanto di peggio io abbia mai letto in vita mia.


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se sono generate dai tuoi comportamenti... non puoi trovartici. Questo dà la misura di essere uomo (adulto maschio) rispetto a ragazzino (non adulto maschio).
> Ti consiglio di cambiare letture: nella narrativa rosa, che non è assolutamente la mia preferita, Liala è comunque quanto di peggio io abbia mai letto in vita mia.


Chi è Liala?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Chi è Liala?



Ok sei giovane anche tu come la Simy.......


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


1) Le acque si sono fatte cattive
2) Proteggila
3) Sta in parte e dille solo...ora si balla...se per caso ti liberi di tuo marito io sono qua e ti aspetto.
Scusate il cinismo.
Ma ste cose vanno così.

Se lei ti dice...non possiamo vederci mai più perchè voglio ricostruire con mio marito: dileguati nel nulla.
Bisogna essere pronti a tutto nella vita.

In più non fare cazzate eh? Suo marito è un estraneo per te, non accettare mai nessun tipo di contatto con lui.
Sono cazzi tra lei e lui...tu sei fuori da quella questione e non farti tirare in mezzo.

Se lei se ne va di casa...tu sei pronto ad accoglierla?


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok sei giovane anche tu come la Simy.......


O forse leggo altro...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> O forse leggo altro...


Sicuramente è così. La mia era una battuta. Liala è stata una scrittrice di romanzi rosa famosa negli anni 70 credo....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*trovarmi*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se sono generate dai tuoi comportamenti... non puoi trovartici. Questo dà la misura di essere uomo (adulto maschio) rispetto a ragazzino (non adulto maschio).
> Ti consiglio di cambiare letture: nella narrativa rosa, che non è assolutamente la mia preferita, Liala è comunque quanto di peggio io abbia mai letto in vita mia.


Sono stato con ragazze che mi tradivano (e mi pare di aver voluto IO cercare di continuare), ho sposato donna di altro Paese (ed il detto dei buoi spesso funziona), ho iniziato questa con donna sposata: tutte scelte che ho fatto (avrei potuto, magari sforzandomi un pò, evitare - invece no, a testa bassa). 
Liala lo dicevo un pò superficialmente (non l'ho mai letta - è un pò un sinonimo di pessimo...). Cercavo delitto e castigo di Dosto...mi sa che vado in libreria a prenderlo....forse è ora che mi legga i russi (che non ho mai fatto, spaventato da mole ed intreccio.....ma credo sempre più semplice del mio groviglio)


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Chi è Liala?


impara a fare come me: se non sai una cosa GOOGLE ha una risposta per tutto! 



farfalla ha detto:


> Ok sei giovane anche tu come la Simy.......


sarò pure giovane ma sono diventata scaltra 



Andy ha detto:


> O forse leggo altro...


idem... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2012)

*Mhhhh*

Ma che bei quadretti familiari.....poi ci meravigliamo della coionaggine delle nuove generazioni....ehhh i genitori invece......!!


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così. La mia era una battuta. Liala è stata una scrittrice di romanzi rosa famosa negli anni 70 credo....


Ieri sera ho terminato di leggere "L'equazione di Dio" di R.J. Sawyer, un romanzo di fantascienza.
Di un commovente incredibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*bilocale affitto*

e devo tenere i miei due figli 10 giorni al mese, con la madre che mi assedia per l'assegno mensile, 
Come faccio ad accoglierla?




contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Le acque si sono fatte cattive
> 2) Proteggila
> 3) Sta in parte e dille solo...ora si balla...se per caso ti liberi di tuo marito io sono qua e ti aspetto.
> Scusate il cinismo.
> ...


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e devo tenere i miei due figli 10 giorni al mese, con la madre che mi assedia per l'assegno mensile,
> Come faccio ad accoglierla?


E quindi questa storia che senso aveva, senza prospettive? Solo il senso del tradimento?
Allora chiudi tu, e lascia a lei i problemi col marito.


----------



## SILVER (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).



Azzz!! 4/6 notti fuori, 10/12 pomeriggi e qualche mattinata....minchia! x 6 anni! Scusa ma il marito e' un minchione a non essersene accorto prima....adesso minaccia di suicidarsi cazzi e mazzi? io la sbatterei fuori a calci nel culo altroche' suicidio! gli affibbierei la separazione per colpa e se la prenderebbe interculer...! Adesso entri in gioco tu mio caro, hai voluto la bicicletta? adesso pedala, corri a prendertela se non sei un codardo!


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E quindi questa storia che senso aveva, senza prospettive? Solo il senso del tradimento?
> Allora chiudi tu, e lascia a lei i problemi col marito.


E cercati un altro romanzo "avvincente" magari cambiando autore che liala non si può proprio leggere :mrgreen:
Però ti trovo molto simpatico nel modo di esprimerti:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Chi è Liala?


Una scrittrice (?) che scriveva robe tremende che venivano proposte alle giovin fanciulle della generazione precedente la mia... erano libri che avevo in casa, ma da 12enne feci la mia lapidaria recensione.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e devo tenere i miei due figli 10 giorni al mese, con la madre che mi assedia per l'assegno mensile,
> Come faccio ad accoglierla?


Eh...lavora no?


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una scrittrice (?) che scriveva robe tremende che venivano proposte alle giovin fanciulle della generazione precedente la mia... erano libri che avevo in casa, ma da 12enne feci la mia lapidaria recensione.


dai non esagerate. Non era peggiore di certi scrittori di oggi!


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E cercati un altro romanzo "avvincente" magari cambiando autore che liala non si può proprio leggere :mrgreen:
> Però ti trovo molto simpatico nel modo di esprimerti:singleeye:


R.A. Salvatore, Terry Brooks, Tolkien, Asimov, Weiss, Hickman, Davies, Hawking, Penrose, Jordan e un'altra ventina, tra saggi e romanzi. Molti in lingua originale, soprattutto i fantasy.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*eh già, che senso aveva?*

nei sei anni...il senso del tradimento, da parte mia non l'ho mai vissuto...da parte sua....mi ha schermato, ma certo che se lo sarà sentito.
Senza prospettive....beh si....ma la fase dell'amore pogetto con prospettive mi risulta al momento piuttosto difficile. L'ideale sarebbe stata che lei fosse GIA' stata separata, così avremmo potuto (anche senza vivere formalmente insieme) vivere in stretto contatto...questa sarebbe stata l'evoluzione per me plausibile...e che ora mi sembra illusoria


Andy ha detto:


> E quindi questa storia che senso aveva, senza prospettive? Solo il senso del tradimento?
> Allora chiudi tu, e lascia a lei i problemi col marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così. La mia era una battuta. Liala è stata una scrittrice di romanzi rosa famosa negli anni 70 credo....


Ehm... lo pseudonimo glielo coniò D'Annunzio... negli anni '70 non la leggeva più nessuno... meno male...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... lo pseudonimo glielo coniò D'Annunzio... negli anni '70 non la leggeva più nessuno... meno male...





Io sono nata in quegli anni e so che mia madre aveva qualcuno dei suoi libri, per quello ho scritto anni 70. Pur conoscendola non sono mai stata una sua appassionata lettrice


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*eh lavora...eh pedala*

Lavoro già....anche il giudice mi aveva detto di guadagnare di più....come se da me solo dipendesse....ed in più sto fuori Italia un due mesi l'anno (una settimana al mese circa). 
non ci sono nemmeno più le cabine telefoniche...ho il costume di superman in borsa ma non riesco ad usarlo.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh...lavora no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono nata in quegli anni e so che mia madre aveva qualcuno dei suoi libri, per quello ho scritto anni 70. Pur conoscendola non sono mai stata una sua appassionata lettrice


Ti stimavo prima, adesso di più.


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nei sei anni...il senso del tradimento, da parte mia non l'ho mai vissuto...da parte sua....mi ha schermato, ma certo che se lo sarà sentito.
> Senza prospettive....beh si....ma la fase dell'amore pogetto con prospettive mi risulta al momento piuttosto difficile. *L'ideale sarebbe stata che lei fosse GIA' stata separata*, così avremmo potuto (anche senza vivere formalmente insieme) vivere in stretto contatto...questa sarebbe stata l'evoluzione per me plausibile...e che ora mi sembra illusoria


E' questo che stona. Dopo ben 6 anni lei aveva il marito in casa e non ci pensava minimamente.
E ben prima forse eri proprio tu, con dolore, a dover lasciare stare.
Sei anni sono tanti, il tempo di fare un figlio e mandarlo a scuola.


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> R.A. Salvatore, Terry Brooks, Tolkien, Asimov, Weiss, Hickman, Davies, Hawking, Penrose, Jordan e un'altra ventina, tra saggi e romanzi. Molti in lingua originale, *soprattutto i fantasy.*


 Il secondo di patrick rothfuss è fenomenale!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*separazione per colpa?*

Credo che la separazione per colpa sia possibile quando è possibile provare che la causa della separazione SIA SOLO il tradimento. Ovviamente, il tradimento avviene quando qualcosa con crepe si sta già evidenziando...e mi sa che la legge la separazione per colpa alle donne...diciamo che mi riesce imporbabile a pensarci. La prima causa di separazione: incompatibilità di carattere...così è successo a me.

A prenderla..se no sono codardo...con scenate anche magari davanti ai figli...? devo prima raccolgiere un'armata, tentare un colpo di mano o cingere d'assedio (un pò alla Elena ed Agamennone...? beh, le posizioni qui sarebbero in parte modificate...)?



SILVER ha detto:


> Azzz!! 4/6 notti fuori, 10/12 pomeriggi e qualche mattinata....minchia! x 6 anni! Scusa ma il marito e' un minchione a non essersene accorto prima....adesso minaccia di suicidarsi cazzi e mazzi? io la sbatterei fuori a calci nel culo altroche' suicidio! gli affibbierei la separazione per colpa e se la prenderebbe interculer...! Adesso entri in gioco tu mio caro, hai voluto la bicicletta? adesso pedala, corri a prendertela se non sei un codardo!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*sei anni*

Sei anni in cui ho consicuto i genitori di lei, suo fratello, altri famgliari, tutti gli amici e conoscenti....ero sempre l'amico che...toh, guarda un pò...passa di qui e si è fermato a salutare, Insomma una roba abbastanza "spionistica" dato che mano mano la mia presenza potrebbe essersi fatta imbarazzante....



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo che la separazione per colpa sia possibile quando è possibile provare che la causa della separazione SIA SOLO il tradimento. Ovviamente, il tradimento avviene quando qualcosa con crepe si sta già evidenziando...e mi sa che la legge la separazione per colpa alle donne...diciamo che mi riesce imporbabile a pensarci. La prima causa di separazione: incompatibilità di carattere...così è successo a me.
> 
> A prenderla..se no sono codardo...con scenate anche magari davanti ai figli...? devo prima raccolgiere un'armata, tentare un colpo di mano o cingere d'assedio (un pò alla Elena ed Agamennone...? beh, le posizioni qui sarebbero in parte modificate...)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono stato con ragazze che mi tradivano (e mi pare di aver voluto IO cercare di continuare), ho sposato donna di altro Paese (ed il detto dei buoi spesso funziona), ho iniziato questa con donna sposata: tutte scelte che ho fatto (avrei potuto, magari sforzandomi un pò, evitare - invece no, a *testa bassa*).
> Liala lo dicevo un pò superficialmente (non l'ho mai letta - è un pò un sinonimo di pessimo...). Cercavo delitto e castigo di Dosto...mi sa che vado in libreria a prenderlo....forse è ora che mi legga i russi (che non ho mai fatto, spaventato da mole ed intreccio.....ma credo sempre più semplice del mio groviglio)


Bon, poi arrivano le conseguenze... quindi:
a) mica è detto che il marito se la voglia tenere, magari adesso sa degli ultimi mesi, dovesse venire a sapere degli anni addietro...
b) Il fatto che tu abbia pensato a Delitto e castigo... ma i buoi sono scappati... 
c) io se fossi in te, da quello che scrivi, per le prossime mosse, starei attenta a farmi un quadro delle conseguenze possibili delle mia azioni PRIMA di compierle, eh? Così magari poi non devi chiederti come fare...
Come lettura ti consiglierei Il Principe di N.Machiavelli.


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e devo tenere i miei due figli 10 giorni al mese, con la madre che mi assedia per l'assegno mensile,
> Come faccio ad accoglierla?


ma tu hai aperto anche un altro 3D in questo forum?
perché la tua storia somiglia a quella di un altro "non registrato"...mi piacevano i suoi soliloqui e tu hai un po' lo stesso stile
mica sei tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*previdenza e provvidenza*

questa evluzione della storia era possibile ed anche piuttosto probabile..diciamo che è il fio delle mie colpe?
credo che se potessi tornare indietro.......lo rifarei (sei anni molto belli).

Il principe mi pare ricordare fosse incentrato sulle questioni delle relazioni di dominio (coma fa il principe dittatore ad stare in sella: minacce, ricatti, tradimenti, divisioni, etc...)...diciamo che con una persona (donna, per me....non ho particolari interessi per il mio sesso) mi piacerebbe pensare ad altro...più oshiano tantrico...beh...casomai...Guicciardini ed il suo particulare...?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, poi arrivano le conseguenze... quindi:
> a) mica è detto che il marito se la voglia tenere, magari adesso sa degli ultimi mesi, dovesse venire a sapere degli anni addietro...
> b) Il fatto che tu abbia pensato a Delitto e castigo... ma i buoi sono scappati...
> c) io se fossi in te, da quello che scrivi, per le prossime mosse, starei attenta a farmi un quadro delle conseguenze possibili delle mia azioni PRIMA di compierle, eh? Così magari poi non devi chiederti come fare...
> Come lettura ti consiglierei Il Principe di N.Machiavelli.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*sherlock holmes*

...o montalbano?


elena_ ha detto:


> ma tu hai aperto anche un altro 3D in questo forum?
> perché la tua storia somiglia a quella di un altro "non registrato"...mi piacevano i suoi soliloqui e tu hai un po' lo stesso stile
> mica sei tu?


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...o montalbano?


lo sapevo che eri tu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*chi?*

ed ora?  


elena_ ha detto:


> lo sapevo che eri tu


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

*ops*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ed ora?


magari non lo sei
non è la prima volta che scambio un utente per un altro

ma non è l'utente 
è la storia che conta

comunque era una storia identica alla tua 
e quello che mi colpì fu che l'utente non registrato, come te, se la viveva piuttosto alla giornata
perché non in grado di fare progetti a lungo termine
a causa dei 10 giorni al mese e del lavoro e dell'affitto e della moglie eccetera

e credo che, sì, se lei fosse stata separata sarebbe stato diverso e più facile
situazione già "consolidata"
e avreste potuto vivervi la vostra storia da smiil-fidanzati

però sei anni sono lunghissimi
e questo lo scrissi già nel 3D parallelo

in sei anni bisogna prepararsi a tutto
anche a un'evenienza del genere "se il marito ti scopre"

cioè
in sei anni è impossibile fare progetti o quantomeno farsi delle domande

però
a lei può pure aver fatto comodo stare per tutto quel tempo con uno come te e fare la vita parallela (ma quanto parallela poi? in sei anni?...)

ovvero
tu cosa volevi e cosa vuoi?
perché mi pare di capire che tu non voglia una convivenza con un'altra donna
o per lo meno non adesso

e allora?


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

*ops - refusi*

in sei anni è *impossibile non *fare progetti


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> in sei anni è *impossibile non *fare progetti


Fidati......è possibilissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*il progetto*

l'evoluzione che si poteva delineare nei primi tempi (anni) poteva essere che lei avrebbe trovato modo di speararsi dal marito...e da li avremmo iniziato un'altra storia. Mano mano...questa "normale" evoluzione (da me immaginata) si è calcificata ..fino all'esplosione.

Nella mia situazione, e nella sua...e nella storia...una "normale" evoluzione del tipo andiamo ad abitare insieme non era logisticamente possibile (soldi...ma non solo....figli,che si consocono ed ora i suoi penso abbiano di me una visione piuttosto negativa).

Si forse...con lei...una convivenza dovrebbe esser testata. Per quanto bella questa relazione...entrambi contempliamo la possibilità che la sua bellezza sia stata anche dovuta alla mancanza di quotidiano.

E così direi che in pratica potrebbe avrebbe potuto iniziare una storia nuova che chissà dovre avrebbe condotto.

I progetti sulla mia vita li ho fatti da ragazzo...ed ho cercato anche di realizzarli (le classiche robe un pò melense: una donna che amo madre dei figli e risorse economiche per non avere problemi). Non sono sicuro che i progetti di quel tipo portino a grandi relazioni d'amore: la moglie (o il marito) sono solo quadretti di una parete che ciascuno decora come la sua vita. Dire e sentirmi dire "sei la mia vita"...mi spaventa un pò...siamo spesso dei quadretti che gli altri hanno collocato sulla parete..e se ci muoviamo distruggiamo la parete...Quante volte le aspettative distruggono una relazione (....beh...io considero spesso le donne che lo fanno, quante volte mi sono sentito o ho sentito di altri: mi delude, non risponde alle mie aspettative.

I progetti...si fanno per cambiarli. Meglio un cattivo progetto oggi che uno perfetto domani. 



elena_ ha detto:


> in sei anni è *impossibile non *fare progetti


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fidati......è possibilissimo


Anche per me è possibilissimo e senza ironia.


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

*progetti e aspettative*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'evoluzione che si poteva delineare nei primi tempi (anni) poteva essere che lei avrebbe trovato modo di speararsi dal marito...e da li avremmo iniziato un'altra storia. Mano mano...questa "normale" evoluzione (da me immaginata) si è calcificata ..fino all'esplosione.
> 
> Nella mia situazione, e nella sua...e nella storia...una "normale" evoluzione del tipo andiamo ad abitare insieme non era logisticamente possibile (soldi...ma non solo....figli,che si consocono ed ora i suoi penso abbiano di me una visione piuttosto negativa).
> 
> ...


ma i progetti sono una cosa
le aspettative sono altro

i progetti si possono fare insieme, anche a breve scadenza
le aspettative sono qualcosa che costruiamo nella nostra testa

conosco la delusione da aspettative
la conosco molto bene

e conosco bene anche la voglia di non fare progetti

Tuba, Skizzo...se lo dite voi mi fido, senza ironia eh?


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Anche per me è possibilissimo e senza ironia.


perché continuare?


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Dico solo che è possibilissimo e ,a volte, auspicabile che una relazione proceda senza bisogno di progetti o aspettative a lungo termine.
Anzi, oggi come oggi, credo siano le relazioni che più mi si addicono.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Dico solo che è possibilissimo e ,a volte, auspicabile che una relazione proceda senza bisogno di progetti o aspettative a lungo termine.
> Anzi, oggi come oggi, credo siano le relazioni che più mi si addicono.


sì, scusa, non pensavo a quello a cui puoi riferirti tu .


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti stimavo prima, adesso di più.


Grazie è reciproco


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*progetti*

beh..progetti tipo:

ci vediamo domani sera per cena?...il prossimoweekend possiamo pensare a qualcosa ...? domattina posso passare...ci sei? e tutti questi progetti richiedono un pò di programmazione e logistica....


elena_ ha detto:


> ma i progetti sono una cosa
> le aspettative sono altro
> 
> i progetti si possono fare insieme, anche a breve scadenza
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).



Forse saro' poco tenero,ma come si fa????6 anni da amante...dalla tua media vi incontravate ogni 2 giorni..ma che palle peggio di una moglie..scusa se mi permetto..ma con il lavoro come facevate??se eravate sempre assieme...
mi viene da ridere..ti lamenti di4 volte al mese ora....noi siamo a una due volte in 3 mesi..ahahahahahh.pero'sto meglio io di te..amico..non mi manca..e io a lei neanche


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse saro' poco tenero,ma come si fa????6 anni da amante...dalla tua media vi incontravate ogni 2 giorni..ma che palle peggio di una moglie..scusa se mi permetto..ma con il lavoro come facevate??se eravate sempre assieme...
> mi viene da ridere..ti lamenti di4 volte al mese ora....noi siamo a una due volte in 3 mesi..ahahahahahh.pero'sto meglio io di te..amico..non mi manca..e io a lei neanche


Bhè ma tu sei un Grande!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*il lavoro*

beh...ho molto bigiato negli ultimi tempi (tecnica appresa a scuola, poi a militare e quinid in ufficio)...fortunatamente sono a dieci minuti da casa e così anche le imporvvisate si potevano organizzare.
Con questa persona...dopo sei anni..ed intimità frequenti ed anche prolungate (le migliori...)...diciamo l'ambito sensual stava diventando sempre migliore (almeno per me....di lei...potevo immaginare lo stesso...cosi mi pareva...). e quando dico migliore...intendo anche sprazzi di estasi  (non ho più 18anni...e non sono alle primissime esperienze...).



lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse saro' poco tenero,ma come si fa????6 anni da amante...dalla tua media vi incontravate ogni 2 giorni..ma che palle peggio di una moglie..scusa se mi permetto..ma con il lavoro come facevate??se eravate sempre assieme...
> mi viene da ridere..ti lamenti di4 volte al mese ora....noi siamo a una due volte in 3 mesi..ahahahahahh.pero'sto meglio io di te..amico..non mi manca..e io a lei neanche


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè ma tu sei un Grande!


no Skizzofem...sono razionale,sto benissimo a casa mia,tengo al mio matrimonio e miei figli,e a cose piu'terrene....l'ammmmmmore fuori casa non lo voglio...capito mi hai???


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Skizzofem...sono razionale,sto benissimo a casa mia,tengo al mio matrimonio e miei figli,e a cose piu'terrene....l'ammmmmmore fuori casa non lo voglio...*capito mi hai?*??



No. Me lo puoi rispiegare? 
Come fai ad essere così grande da dividere casa e amante?
devi insegnarmi perchè io non ci riesco proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh..progetti tipo:ci vediamo domani sera per cena?...il prossimoweekend possiamo pensare a qualcosa ...? domattina posso passare...ci sei? e tutti questi progetti richiedono un pò di programmazione e logistica....


Ah beh! ma questi sono progetti a lungo termine, eh? Mamma mia, quando parlano di progettualità... intendono proprio questo, eh? Però per gli under 14, mio figlio ne ha 15 e già ha una visione più ampia.


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh..progetti tipo:
> 
> ci vediamo domani sera per cena?...il prossimoweekend possiamo pensare a qualcosa ...? domattina posso passare...ci sei? e tutti questi progetti richiedono un pò di programmazione e logistica....


si si infatti bisogna avere sempre l'agenda a portata di mano.....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> No. Me lo puoi rispiegare?
> Come fai ad essere così grande da dividere casa e amante?
> devi insegnarmi perchè io non ci riesco proprio.


Be'non e'difficile,l'altra la vedo poco e niente,sento ancora meno...ad esempio e'da ieri mattina che non ci parliamo.quindi e'facile tenere diviso,se e'questo che intendi..


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> No. Me lo puoi rispiegare?
> Come fai ad essere così grande da dividere casa e amante?
> devi insegnarmi perchè io non ci riesco proprio.


Ehhh...è questione genetica mio caro...roba da pochi insommma. Magari a 60 anni ci riusciremo pure noi


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*progetti progetti*

beh...ripeto....i progetti li ho fatti...ho cercato di realizzarli tenendoli per il lungo termine (sposato per 15 anni)...li faccio e li analizzo sul lavoro tutti i giorni...posso fare business plans per le vite di tutti...le visioni ampie...di certo le ho più dei nostri sacerdoti al governo (che stanno starnazzando per salvarsi il deretano...senza capire che il debito NON è possibile saldarlo: non è mai stato possibile, ne mai lo sarà...e ciò è chiaro dai tempi della Bibbia: rimetti a noi i nostri debiti, come noi li rimettiamo...rimettere i debiti, non esigerne il pagamento...vabbeh.).
Sono anche conscio dei tempi di evoluzione della razza umana e dell'universo...e non posso quindi dire di avere visioni ristrette.


....o non è questo che intendi...?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah beh! ma questi sono progetti a lungo termine, eh? Mamma mia, quando parlano di progettualità... intendono proprio questo, eh? Però per gli under 14, mio figlio ne ha 15 e già ha una visione più ampia.


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'non e'difficile,l'altra la vedo poco e niente,sento ancora meno...*ad esempio e'da ieri mattina che non ci parliamo*.quindi e'facile tenere diviso,se e'questo che intendi..


Capirai che tempi!
Ma non ti manca?


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ehhh...è questione genetica mio caro...roba da pochi insommma. Magari a 60 anni ci riusciremo pure noi


Ma a 60 possono capitare anche altri inconvenienti!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh...ripeto....i progetti li ho fatti...ho cercato di realizzarli tenendoli per il lungo termine (sposato per 15 anni)...li faccio e li analizzo sul lavoro tutti i giorni...posso fare business plans per le vite di tutti...le visioni ampie...di certo le ho più dei nostri sacerdoti al governo (che stanno starnazzando per salvarsi il deretano...senza capire che il debito NON è possibile saldarlo: non è mai stato possibile, ne mai lo sarà...e ciò è chiaro dai tempi della Bibbia: rimetti a noi i nostri debiti, come noi li rimettiamo...rimettere i debiti, non esigerne il pagamento...vabbeh.).
> Sono anche conscio dei tempi di evoluzione della razza umana e dell'universo...e non posso quindi dire di avere visioni ristrette.
> 
> 
> ....o non è questo che intendi...?


... meno male che non c'è la peste e che la guerra fredda è finita... ah dimenticavo che quest'anno ci dovrebbe essere la fine del mondo...
no, non è questo che intendevo... visto che sai fare i BP, saprai anche cos'è il rischio, no? Voglio dire: metti su una storia con una persona, una storia che ha 3 possibili evoluzioni:
1) vi lasciate per un qualche motivo
2) continua così verso l'infinito ed oltre senza che il marito(che deve essere Topo Gigio, me lo si conceda), non si accorga delle frequenti assenze della moglie, non becchi mai una telefonata, non becchi mai una traccia di qualsivoglia tipo
3) il marito la becca in flagrante o lei si stufa del doppio gioco: mai contemplato? in 6 anni? mai una milestone, mai una ripianificazione? Se tu fossi una persona libera da qualsivoglia vincolo potrei capire, ma non è così... e allora mi pare strano, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*in effetti*

lei ancora sta riprovando a sperare inuna vivibilità con il marito e di continuare con me...magari non come prima...


a me...che manca sicuramente qualche sinapsi ben funzionante..mi sembrerebbe poco possibile...ed ora i ns. (ormai rari) incontri sono annebbiati ANCHE dalla mia pressione crescente nello spingerla verso una scelta...che però per ora credo potrebbe essere: o non ci vediamo più e lei prova ricostruire con il marito la vivibilità e poi se ne troverà un altro (eh si...sono anche pessimista...ma non so come si possa ristabilire altro che vivibilità tra loro dopo una storia così...in estrema ipotesi il ritorno del grande amore che li ha fatti sposare) oppure lei prova a capire che una vita così (dico lei e suo marito) sarebbe poco proponibile e che provi a prendersi in mano la sua vita.
Io...cosa potrei fare: o le dico ciao oppure attendo gli sviluppi?
capitano de falco: non sei di turno?


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... meno male che non c'è la peste e che la guerra fredda è finita... ah dimenticavo che quest'anno ci dovrebbe essere la fine del mondo...
> no, non è questo che intendevo... visto che sai fare i BP, saprai anche cos'è il rischio, no? Voglio dire: metti su una storia con una persona, una storia che ha 3 possibili evoluzioni:
> 1) vi lasciate per un qualche motivo
> 2) continua così verso l'infinito ed oltre senza che il marito(che deve essere Topo Gigio, me lo si conceda), non si accorga delle frequenti assenze della moglie, non becchi mai una telefonata, non becchi mai una traccia di qualsivoglia tipo
> 3) il marito la becca in flagrante o lei si stufa del doppio gioco: mai contemplato? in 6 anni? mai una milestone, mai una ripianificazione? Se tu fossi una persona libera da qualsivoglia vincolo potrei capire, ma non è così... e allora mi pare strano, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*anche perche'...*

mi pare che lei abbia mantenuto una strana capacità a flirtare anche con altri  (...e difatti il marito aveva sospsetti semmai su altri)..lei dice che forse è un pò civetta ma che assolutamente io sono stato il primo e l'unico (da quando è con suo marito)





Non Registrato ha detto:


> lei ancora sta riprovando a sperare inuna vivibilità con il marito e di continuare con me...magari non come prima...
> 
> 
> a me...che manca sicuramente qualche sinapsi ben funzionante..mi sembrerebbe poco possibile...ed ora i ns. (ormai rari) incontri sono annebbiati ANCHE dalla mia pressione crescente nello spingerla verso una scelta...che però per ora credo potrebbe essere: o non ci vediamo più e lei prova ricostruire con il marito la vivibilità e poi se ne troverà un altro (eh si...sono anche pessimista...ma non so come si possa ristabilire altro che vivibilità tra loro dopo una storia così...in estrema ipotesi il ritorno del grande amore che li ha fatti sposare) oppure lei prova a capire che una vita così (dico lei e suo marito) sarebbe poco proponibile e che provi a prendersi in mano la sua vita.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *lei ancora sta riprovando a sperare inuna vivibilità con il marito e di continuare con me...magari non come prima...
> 
> *
> a me...che manca sicuramente qualche sinapsi ben funzionante..mi sembrerebbe poco possibile...ed ora i ns. (ormai rari) incontri sono annebbiati ANCHE dalla mia pressione crescente nello spingerla verso una scelta...che però per ora credo potrebbe essere: o non ci vediamo più e *lei prova ricostruire con il marito la vivibilità e poi se ne troverà un altro *(eh si...sono anche pessimista...ma non so come si possa ristabilire altro che vivibilità tra loro dopo una storia così...in estrema ipotesi il ritorno del grande amore che li ha fatti sposare) oppure lei prova a capire che una vita così (dico lei e suo marito) sarebbe poco proponibile e che provi a prendersi in mano la sua vita.
> ...


Bella personcina... i miei two cents: o le dici ciao o rischi di diventare Topo Gigio pure tu... ma i gusti sono gusti, come già detto c'è gente che si da le martellate sulle ginocchia ed è felice quando sbaglia mira...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ehhh...è questione genetica mio caro...roba da pochi insommma. Magari a 60 anni ci riusciremo pure noi


Ciao Niko.buona serata.......infatti come disse Sasha...c'e chi puo' e chi non puo'..io puo'....


va meglio a casa??


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Capirai che tempi!
> Ma non ti manca?


in genere ci sentiamo tutti i giorni............si sono qua'che piango amico.............nel frattempo si e'fatta viva..e ti pareva


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Situazione semplicissima no?
Tu che hai rovinato una famiglia, cioè non hai rovinato una famiglia, ma solamente hai rovinato la vita ad un uomo e probabilmente ci saranno problemi anche con i figli. Lei che continua a mentire al marito, ( ma che bella donna manco ha le palle di prendersi carico della sua vita, e ripeto sua vita, perchè il marito per lei non c'è mai stato visto i sei anni.) Tu splendido uomo , che ti sei cullato in belle trombate, ora altro non hai da dire che economicamente non puoi...... 
Soluzione ? ma trovati n'altra amante no ? e che ci vuole, basta non avere le palle.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Ma con la vostra frequentazine.....
Mi chiedo come il marito abbia potuto accorgersene??
Quasi impossibile direi.....


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Niko.buona serata.......infatti come disse Sasha...c'e chi puo' e chi non puo'..io puo'....
> 
> 
> va meglio a casa??


Si, tutto sotto controllo


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ripropongo la domanda fatta all'inizio: Quanto uomo sei ?


PS: Non è che per caso lavori in Aeronautica ?  (Tranquillo è una cazzata...non rispondere )


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)-* e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima* (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Chi vive sperando muore cagando.

(Lo Russo, isoletta dell'Egeo che non conta un cazzo. 1942)

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, tutto sotto controllo


Sai Niko74 sono diavolo e anche peggio..pero'mi fa tantissimo piacere quando leggo che qualcuno e'riuscito a sistemate le cose....tu sei stato in gamba..altro che tutti piagnistei...sai come dice l'invornito riccionese Cevoli''fatti..non pugnette''..ragazzi e'volgare ..ma rende l'idea


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando muore cagando.
> 
> (Lo Russo, isoletta dell'Egeo che non conta un cazzo. 1942)
> 
> Buscopann



Minchia......tre anni


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nei sei anni...il senso del tradimento, da parte mia non l'ho mai vissuto...da parte sua....mi ha schermato, ma certo che se lo sarà sentito.
> Senza prospettive....beh si....ma la fase dell'amore pogetto con prospettive mi risulta al momento piuttosto difficile. L'ideale sarebbe stata che lei fosse GIA' stata separata, così avremmo potuto (anche senza vivere formalmente insieme) vivere in stretto contatto...questa sarebbe stata l'evoluzione per me plausibile...e che ora mi sembra illusoria





Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh..progetti tipo:
> 
> ci vediamo domani sera per cena?...il prossimoweekend possiamo pensare a qualcosa ...? domattina posso passare...ci sei? e tutti questi progetti richiedono un pò di programmazione e logistica....





Non Registrato ha detto:


> lei ancora sta riprovando a sperare inuna vivibilità con il marito e di continuare con me...magari non come prima...
> 
> 
> a me...che manca sicuramente qualche sinapsi ben funzionante..mi sembrerebbe poco possibile...ed ora i ns. (ormai rari) incontri sono annebbiati ANCHE dalla mia pressione crescente nello spingerla verso una scelta...che però per ora credo potrebbe essere: o non ci vediamo più e lei prova ricostruire con il marito la vivibilità e poi se ne troverà un altro (eh si...sono anche pessimista...ma non so come si possa ristabilire altro che vivibilità tra loro dopo una storia così...in estrema ipotesi il ritorno del grande amore che li ha fatti sposare) oppure lei prova a capire che una vita così (dico lei e suo marito) sarebbe poco proponibile e che provi a prendersi in mano la sua vita.
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi pare che lei abbia mantenuto una strana capacità a flirtare anche con altri  (...e difatti il marito aveva sospsetti semmai su altri)..lei dice che forse è un pò civetta ma che assolutamente io sono stato il primo e l'unico (da quando è con suo marito)



Sei fortissimo ........
Addendi gli sviluppi......


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minchia......tre anni


[video=youtube;Oyqvp5XzfmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyqvp5XzfmQ&feature=player_detai  lpage[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## tesla (20 Gennaio 2012)

ecco, poi mi sento strana io, ma quando leggo che "sta cercando di vedere se può continuare col marito e con me", ho come un reflusso esofageo. 
a te come pare l'idea di dividere la donna con un altro, che tocchigna te e poi lui, ride con te e con lui, racconta palle a lui e quindi anche a te, si fa beatamente i cazzi (in senso mentale e fisico) che vuole?


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Situazione semplicissima no?
> Tu che hai rovinato una famiglia, cioè non hai rovinato una famiglia, ma solamente hai rovinato la vita ad un uomo e probabilmente ci saranno problemi anche con i figli. Lei che continua a mentire al marito, ( ma che bella donna manco ha le palle di prendersi carico della sua vita, e ripeto sua vita, perchè il marito per lei non c'è mai stato visto i sei anni.) Tu splendido uomo , che ti sei cullato in belle trombate, ora altro non hai da dire che economicamente non puoi......
> Soluzione ? ma trovati n'altra amante no ? e che ci vuole, basta non avere le palle.


no
aspetta
lui non ha rovinato una beneamata cippa
e con quell'uomo lui non c'entra un bel niente

e tu tornatene a bordo, cazzo


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco, poi mi sento strana io, ma quando leggo che "sta cercando di vedere se può continuare col marito e con me", ho come un reflusso esofageo.
> a te come pare l'idea di dividere la donna con un altro, che tocchigna te e poi lui, ride con te e con lui, racconta palle a lui e quindi anche a te, si fa beatamente i cazzi (in senso mentale e fisico) che vuole?


ma a lui dell'altro non importa niente
lui è vaccinato, ormai
vaccinato anche contro i progetti a lungo termine
ma non credo per una sorta di autodifesa o perché la sua esperienza matrimoniale è stata più che sufficiente in questo senso e non vuole ripeterla
non ci leggo tutto questo disincanto 
credo che lui abbia raggiunto semplicemente un suo equilibrio
e il suo modo di amare adesso è diventato, come dire, disinteressato

tutto qui


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Io dico solo una cosa: sei separato, dunque single, perfettamente libero. Non devi dar conto a nessuno.
Ma, allora, perchè cavolo ti cerchi una sposata ? 
Il mondo è pieno di meravigliose single che non aspettano altro che quelli come te !!!!


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: sei separato, dunque single, perfettamente libero. Non devi dar conto a nessuno.
> Ma, allora, perchè cavolo ti cerchi una sposata ?
> Il mondo è pieno di meravigliose single che non aspettano altro che quelli come te !!!!


Quoto: è la morale della favola


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: sei separato, dunque single, perfettamente libero. Non devi dar conto a nessuno.
> Ma, allora, perchè cavolo ti cerchi una sposata ?
> Il mondo è pieno di meravigliose single che non aspettano altro che quelli come te !!!!


Uhm...
Il mondo pieno di meravigliose singles?
Uhm....

Ma come mai sono rimaste singles?
Uhm....uhm...


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Il mondo pieno di meravigliose singles?
> Uhm....
> 
> ...


In effeti è sempre complicato.
Ce ne sono tante single. Ma lo sono davvero o hai incontrato una che tradisce?
Oppure una single davvero, ma che ha nella testa il suo ultimo uomo? E quindi diventi tu un riempitivo a tua insaputa? Fin quando quello o lei non ritornano sui loro passi?
O perchè sono brutte persone, fuori e dentro?
A me dicono sempre: ce ne sono milioni di altre donne, ma se guardiamo la realtà dei fatti, non è proprio così.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In effeti è sempre complicato.
> Ce ne sono tante single. Ma lo sono davvero o hai incontrato una che tradisce?
> Oppure una single davvero, ma che ha nella testa il suo ultimo uomo? E quindi diventi tu un riempitivo a tua insaputa? Fin quando quello o lei non ritornano sui loro passi?
> O perchè sono brutte persone, fuori e dentro?
> A me dicono sempre: ce ne sono milioni di altre donne, ma se guardiamo la realtà dei fatti, non è proprio così.


Beh se io guardo alla mia piccola realtà...di paese...ehm...
Le singles...ehm...ehm...
SOno come dire...ehm..ehm..
1) Quelle che se la tiravano troppo e che appunto poi nessuno aprocciava...
2) Quelle che non sono state capace di trovare uno che la mariti eh?
3) Le separate...e sono tutte incazzate e incazzose...

Ehm...ehm...ehm...
Ma non conosco il mondo eh?


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Il mondo pieno di meravigliose singles?
> Uhm....
> 
> ...


In effetti mi riferisco principalmente alle singles "di ritorno"...

Le singles croniche sono sempre una pericolosa incognita. Io accetterei di relazionarmi con una single cronica solo se lei mandasse messaggi chiarissimi e solo dopo aver trovato convergenze limpide su obiettivi e aspirazioni. Nel dubbio manco ci proverei !!!!!!


----------



## elena_ (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Il mondo pieno di meravigliose singles?
> Uhm....
> 
> ...


come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa
ognuno porta con sé il proprio vissuto

leggo in queste tue parole una sorta di malcelato orgoglio 
da persona sposata

ma nella vita non bisogna sposarsi per forza
a mio avviso bisognerebbe farlo solo per amore
bisognerebbe...


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa
> ognuno porta con sé il proprio vissuto
> 
> leggo in queste tue parole una sorta di malcelato orgoglio
> ...


Ecco :up:


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa
> ognuno porta con sé il proprio vissuto
> 
> leggo in queste tue parole una sorta di malcelato orgoglio
> ...


Il vero amore lo si trova in pochi matrimoni.
Lo dicono anche le statistiche sui divorzi facili.
Cavolo c'è gente che dopo un anno già pensa a sposarsi, nemmeno conoscendosi, solo perchè sull'onda di una cotta.
E perchè suona come riconoscimento sociale davanti genitori, parenti, amici. E diventi qualcuno da rispaettare maggiormente: io ho una moglie...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa
> ognuno porta con sé il proprio vissuto
> 
> leggo in queste tue parole una sorta di malcelato orgoglio
> ...


No...dai non iniziare pure tu...a mettermi in testa cose che non penso...
Siamo pieni di gente che dice..il conte pensa così...il conte ha fatto colà...

Il sentimento è ridanciano...come dire...
Ok...dai il mondo è pieno di singles...ma mica è detto che sono tutte lì ad aspettare noi eh?

Poi ribadisco una cosa...
In certi casi...
Si ha un disagio dentro...
Poi si incrocia una persona che ha la risposta per questo disagio no?

Per me non è stato nè per forza, nè per amore...ma solo una condizione per permettere a due individui...di vivere finalmente come volevano vivere fuori dall'influenza delle rispettive famiglie d'origine no?

Figurati se uno come me...
Ha un minimo orgoglio di essere una persona sposata...

Perchè in certi frangenti è una condizione che ti ripara...
In altri può essere la buona scusa per darti il due di picche...
In altri ancora come dire...un certificato di garanzia...

Ehi pupa...io sono un uomo sposato...quindi ne consegue...che per quanto tu lo possa desiderare...io non posso essere tutto per te eh? Ma fin qui posso arrivare...

Io ho un orgoglio molto piccolo e basso...
Dai non sminuire sempre tu donna tutta perfetta...quello che con tanta bontà d'intenti io uomo ho cercato di fare per te....

Donna...
Il martirimonio è così: fora dal letto...sappilo...è guerra!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco :up:


Poi l'amore finisce...
E paffete...ciavà tutti e do!

:up::up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi l'amore finisce...
> E paffete...ciavà tutti e do!
> 
> :up::up::up:


Può succedere, certo. 
Ma se finisce in caso di amore, immagina senza....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il vero amore lo si trova in pochi matrimoni.
> Lo dicono anche le statistiche sui divorzi facili.
> Cavolo c'è gente che dopo un anno già pensa a sposarsi, nemmeno conoscendosi, solo perchè sull'onda di una cotta.
> E perchè suona come riconoscimento sociale davanti genitori, parenti, amici. E diventi qualcuno da rispaettare maggiormente: io ho una moglie...


Non è così...
Ipso facto...sapere che tanto poi c'è la via di fuga...
Uno si dice...ma si dei...facciamo pure questa...tanto non è per sempre no?
Ma solo fino a quando uno dei due non decide di separarsi no?

Una conseguenza della legge sul divorzio...
Ha portato al matrimonio facile no?

Cosa che è prassi negli USA no?

In fondo è un contratto no?
Un pezzo di carta...
Strappete...la carta si sbrega...si brucia...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Mi sa che sul riconoscimento sociale...uhm...
Sia una cosa da becero maschilista atavico...come dire...io sono un politico, un industriale, ecc..ecc..ecc...e ho una bella famiglia da mettere in vetrina no?

Nel mondo degli artisti invece...nessuno si pone l'interrogativo se hai moglie o meno...anzi in genere le mogli sono nell'ombra...figure assenti...o anzi figure che preservano...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Può succedere, certo.
> Ma se finisce in caso di amore, immagina senza....


Per me l'amore è come tutto quel serbatoio di spinta che serve per mandare un missile in orbita...quando sei in orbita...si sganciano i motori...e si sta in orbita grazie alle leggi della fisica...un brutto giorno si vuole finire la cosa...si rallenta...e si viene catturati dalla forza di gravità: si smette di volare...e ci si schianta al suolo...

Poi appunto come degli scemi si va in giro a dire...mi è crollato il mondo in testa...
E un vecchio saggio ti dice...ma che scemo...sei tu che credevi di volare senza ali.

Allora finchè c'è l'amore devono subentrare altri ingredienti...che poi saranno quelli a dire del successo o meno della coppia...
Altrimenti finito l'amore...l'ammmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee...l'innamoramento...cominciano i guai...perchè se si è un attimo maturi ed intelligenti si apre gli occhi finalmente sulla vera natura di un individuo.

E se questo individuo ha un carattere di merda...o lo sopporti...o schiatti.

Lunga vita agli eroi che si sopportano vicendevolmente dentro il matrimonio!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il vero amore lo si trova in pochi matrimoni.
> Lo dicono anche le statistiche sui divorzi facili.
> Cavolo c'è gente che dopo un anno già pensa a sposarsi, nemmeno conoscendosi, solo perchè sull'onda di una cotta.
> E perchè suona come riconoscimento sociale davanti genitori, parenti, amici. E diventi qualcuno da rispaettare maggiormente: io ho una moglie...


Andy...lasciamo stare il vero amore.
Cristo dice non esiste nessun amore più grande di quello di saper dare la vita per gli amici.
AMa il prossimo come te stesso.
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Parlami abbondantemente dei falsi amori eh'
Una bella e lunga casistica...
Così vediamo chi si salva dai falsi amori...

E non parlarmi delll'ammmmmmmmooooooooooooorrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Che lo lasciamo volenti o nolenti...agli adolescenti eh?

Che qua non si può sentire gente da 40 e passa anni....che pretende di vivere quelle emozioni...tipiche degli adolescenti eh?

Cosa siamo? Eh?
Uomini o soldati?


----------



## elena_ (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...dai non iniziare pure tu...a mettermi in testa cose che non penso...
> Siamo pieni di gente che dice..il conte pensa così...il conte ha fatto colà...
> 
> Il sentimento è ridanciano...come dire...
> ...


era solo una mia sensazione, una sorta di retropensiero, e forse l'ho espresso anche male
mai pensato di metterti in testa cose che non pensi, figurati (ma stavi scherzando quando lo hai scritto, vero?)

sei stato molto chiaro 
e comunque
vedi
il nostro vissuto non ci abbandona mai


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> era solo una mia sensazione, una sorta di retropensiero, e forse l'ho espresso anche male
> mai pensato di metterti in testa cose che non pensi, figurati (ma stavi scherzando quando lo hai scritto, vero?)
> 
> sei stato molto chiaro
> ...


Non puoi recidere la tua ombra. 
Purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> era solo una mia sensazione, una sorta di retropensiero, e forse l'ho espresso anche male
> mai pensato di metterti in testa cose che non pensi, figurati (ma stavi scherzando quando lo hai scritto, vero?)
> 
> sei stato molto chiaro
> ...


Ma si che stavo scherzando ma anche no...
Spesso il male delle donne ho incontrato:
La volontà facocerosa di essere nella mia testa e di farmi pensare al posto mio...
Che è peggio di farmi pensare come loro.

Ma ti è mai capitato di persone che ti dicono...assertivamente:
Ho la sensazione che tu stai pensando questo...

e ti dici...oh poffarre chi sei teresa o tiresia?

Quando non capiscono dicono...
Sei criptico...mai dire...ehm temo di non aver colto...sai sono limitata mi spieghi meglio?

No sono sempre io il criptico.

Noi siamo il nostro vissuto...e non ci possiamo fare niente...
SOno orgoglioso del mio vissuto...

Almeno non ho avuto una vita monotona.
FInisse stasera sarei felice...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non puoi recidere la tua ombra.
> Purtroppo


Nel mio caso...
Per fortuna...
Ho avuto una bella vita!

E tutte le volte che il mondo è venuto per cascarmi in testa...gli ho dato un calcio nei coglioni e gli ho detto...senti vai a orbitare altrove...che non ho tempo per queste cagate da bambini: io.


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy...lasciamo stare il vero amore.
> Cristo dice non esiste nessun amore più grande di quello di saper dare la vita per gli amici.
> AMa il prossimo come te stesso.
> ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Ma infatti, penso che sia raro.
E' che mi fa senso vedere che molte persone parlano di amore con noncuranza. Proprio quelle persone che si amano e dopo poco... si separano.
Ma che se tu dici qualcosa, sei tu quello che non capisce nulla di quello che provano loro...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma infatti, penso che sia raro.
> E' che mi fa senso vedere che molte persone parlano di amore con noncuranza. Proprio quelle persone che si amano e dopo poco... si separano.
> Ma che se tu dici qualcosa, sei tu quello che non capisce nulla di quello che provano loro...


Madai...
Sai una cosa?
Quando mi sono sposato eravamo entrambe molto "freddini" e ci davano molto fastidio gli amici...tutti "innamorosi" e "innamorati"...fatalità quelli che dicevano noi ci amiamo con passione, ci amiamo sul serio, mentre voi no...sono stati i primi a saltare e non per storia di corna eh? Anzi...

Penso che la nuova prospettiva sia questa...
A) Coppia di fidanzati che non convivono
B) Coppia assieme da pochi anni
C) Coppia assieme da anni ma alle prese con figli piccoli e lì si sclera
D) Coppia assieme da molti anni...in cui come dire...certi mondi che ti cadono in testa...sono solo mondi di cartapesta...

Forse ci vorrebbe più coraggio e temerarietà...

E dire...
Allora eh? Amo un altro/a...qualcosa da dire eh? Non iniziare a frignare che mi viene la pecola...eh?


----------



## elena_ (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si che stavo scherzando ma anche no...
> Spesso il male delle donne ho incontrato:
> La volontà facocerosa di essere nella mia testa e di farmi pensare al posto mio...
> Che è peggio di farmi pensare come loro.
> ...


sai Conte
prima non sapevo esprimere le mie sensazioni
e non ero nemmeno assertiva, ma piuttosto remissiva
il mio compagno dice sempre che bisogna imparare a parlare chiaro, anche se è difficile

se sono coraggiosa o temeraria non lo so

so che ho rischiato
ma valeva la pena

anch'io sono orgogliosa del mio vissuto
e anch'io finisse stasera sarei felice


----------



## aristocat (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,
> dopo sei anni di serena ed avvincente frequentazione con donna sposata, un mese fa il marito ha scoperto l'inghippo (almeno nella sua parte dell'ultimo anno) via controllo serrato cellulari e computer ed è iniziata una spirale piuttosto negativa.
> Lui la controlla cm a cm; lei dice che non è lucida e che comunque non se la sente di affrontare una separazione difficile (se ti separi mi suicido, divento un barbone, te la faccio pagare, etc- magari sono solo annunci minacciosi) per via dei figli (2 maschi adolescenti)- e che spera di riuscire a ristabilire il tran tran di prima (con noi che ci vedevamo, diciamo, 4/6notti, 10/12 pomeriggi, qualche mattina, e decine di chiamate e sms). Al momento, quasi nulla: in un mese ci siamo visti quattro volte, e senza la serenità/felicità dei ns. incontri di prima.
> Io (separato con due figli maschi adoloscenti)...inizio ad avere difficoltà: mi sento un pò bloccato, dato l'unica decisione che posso prendere è quella di chiudere tutto. Altrimenti, non posso che restare in attesa e seguire gli sviluppi...quali?
> Per via di situazioni economiche /famigliari sarebbe impossibile a breve/medio pensare ad una convivenza (anche se lei fosse separata)...e così...intanto il tempo va...and then one day you find ten years have got behind you..no one told where to run, you missed the starting gun (mitica canzone disco dei pink floyd...che disco?).


Deciderà lei. E tu ti adeguerai, non puoi fare altro. Puoi solo decidere di non volerla mai più rivedere, comunque vadano le cose; e questa sarebbe l'unica mossa in autonomia che ti è concessa in questa storiaccia.
ari


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Gennaio 2012)

*si*

anch'io penso che la mia unica azione possibile e decisione (se la dovessi prendere) sarebbe quella di dire: ciaò, a mai più, mi organizzo un bel funerale metaforico e via...si continua. Altre scelte non le ho. ...in genere le decisioni prese sull'onda di emergenze o sballamenti emotivi non riescono tanto per il meglio. il sole sorgerà ancora domani (a meno di maya ed ancor piu terrificanti aztechi con i sacrifici umani pro albeggiamento)...avevo letto questa, che mi è piaciuta: sono morto ieri, nasco domani. vado ov'è il tempo.

cotta, innamoramento, amore e via di questo passo. chi conosce le differenze e le verità....non valgono le considerazioni a posteriori del tipo....è  andata a finire come doveva viste le premesse.

io mi sa che ormai penso che dietro a quelle parole ci siano troppo spesso (o sempre) le proiezioni nostre sull'altra persona...l'altra persona chi è? e che ce ne frega...siamo innamorati!!! E via di aspettative e delusioni.
Ma l'altra persona chi e? piu ce lo chiediamo, più ci stiamo attenti, piu ce lo sentiamo...tanto piu c'è amore. 




aristocat ha detto:


> Deciderà lei. E tu ti adeguerai, non puoi fare altro. Puoi solo decidere di non volerla mai più rivedere, comunque vadano le cose; e questa sarebbe l'unica mossa in autonomia che ti è concessa in questa storiaccia.
> ari


----------



## Sole (22 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: sei separato, dunque single, perfettamente libero. Non devi dar conto a nessuno.
> Ma, allora, *perchè cavolo ti cerchi una sposata* ?


Vorrei sentirla anch'io una risposta a questa domanda, mi interessa davvero.

Perchè una persona libera comincia ad interessarsi ad una sposata? Si tratta di casualità, del tipo: mi interessa quella persona, indipendentemente da suo stato civile, oppure c'è premeditazione (per certi versi potrebbe essere una situazione, almeno all'inizio, ideale)?

Io posso capire una botta e via... ma che senso ha cominciare una relazione che va avanti per un tot di tempo accontentandosi dei ritagli di tempo, mettendosi nella condizione di accettare tempi e modi dettati dalle esigenze dell'altro? Non è un po' frustrante?

Voglio dire, quello che per lo/la sposato/a è un brivido trasgressivo, per la persona libera alla lunga non diventa un po' una noia?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei sentirla anch'io una risposta a questa domanda, mi interessa davvero.
> 
> Perchè una persona libera comincia ad interessarsi ad una sposata? Si tratta di casualità, del tipo: mi interessa quella persona, indipendentemente da suo stato civile, oppure c'è premeditazione (per certi versi potrebbe essere una situazione, almeno all'inizio, ideale)?
> 
> ...


Mia esperienza.
La persona libera non "capisce" cosa gli stai dicendo quando le dici sono "sposato".
Subito non ci bada.
Poi nel tempo comincia a vedere che dà troppe cose per scontate eh?
Mi trovai difronte iniziative di questo tipo: Caro ho già i biglietti venerdì we a Londra penso tutto io...o caro andiamo in settimana bianca...

Poi diventa...
ma cosa cazzo ci fai ancora con quella moglie lì?
Sento che non sei felice con lei...
Tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me...

Invece di essere...
Mi rendo ben conto che tu hai una famiglia...
La famiglia diventa un ostacolo.

Allora le dissi...
Senti per favore ora vado via tre giorni con la mia famiglia...niente sms e niente telefono.
( in quei tre giorni io avevo pure due appuntamenti di lavoro e non potevo lasciare a casa il telefono)...

Fui tempestato...
Quando tornai: sistemai le cose con lei e in famiglia.

Dipende insomma se la persona libera...non ha certe mire.
Altrimenti si rischia...la zona del disastro!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

*donna sposata perché?*

Non lo so. diciamo che è capitato che ci siamo incontrati per caso con i figli. io ero nel marasma della mia separazione (beh...era quasi un anno che mi era scoppiata la famiglia..e da qualche mese abitavo da solo), lei in vacanza. Poi ci siamo visti qualche volta..un bacetto qui ed uno la ed  è iniziata.

Vero è che nelle stesse settimane frequentavo due altre donne....entrambe sposate. Non mi era mai successo..dico donne sposate. Con le altre due, qualche incontro anche intimo, anche piacevole...ma tempo un paio di mesi finito tutto (da me...insomma...non mi esaltava il pensiero). Con questa abbiamo continuato ed ora sono quasi sei anni. 



Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei sentirla anch'io una risposta a questa domanda, mi interessa davvero.
> 
> Perchè una persona libera comincia ad interessarsi ad una sposata? Si tratta di casualità, del tipo: mi interessa quella persona, indipendentemente da suo stato civile, oppure c'è premeditazione (per certi versi potrebbe essere una situazione, almeno all'inizio, ideale)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

*Beh...vero*

Come si sa ...non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuole vedere. Succede spess...mi pare...che il tradito avesse TUTTO sotto gli occhi per capire il tradimento...ma...meglio pararsi gli occhi.

Posso dire che...insomma...per me....che lei fosse sposata...l'ho sempre cancellato nei momenti con lei (pensanodci un pò da solo)...diciamo che la realtà (lei è sposata) mi è apparsa nella sua interezza...solo ora che il marito ha scoperto tutto.

Ma dove ero?...in orbita?


contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia esperienza.
> La persona libera non "capisce" cosa gli stai dicendo quando le dici sono "sposato".
> Subito non ci bada.
> Poi nel tempo comincia a vedere che dà troppe cose per scontate eh?
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia esperienza.
> La persona libera non "capisce" cosa gli stai dicendo quando le dici sono "sposato".
> Subito non ci bada.
> Poi nel tempo comincia a vedere che dà troppe cose per scontate eh?
> ...


Ma vedi Conte dipende come imposti il rapporto,io ho sempre detto la verita',a parte l'abisso...dell'eta',sa benissimo chi sono,cosa faccio,etc....forse anche dove abito..se un o la mette cosi,non rischia.
Perche'non potra'ma dirmi''mi avevi detto che...invece''........e infatti come sai..mi ha visto assieme a mia moglie,senza fare 1 piega.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

*si*

beh...anche a me è capitato di partecipare ad eventi in cui c'era anche il marito (feste...a casa loro...a casa di altri...a casa dei genitori di lei....)....io ero un amico...beh...il mestiere di barbafinta è molto faticoso, debilitante...e non necessariamente appassionante.


lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma vedi Conte dipende come imposti il rapporto,io ho sempre detto la verita',a parte l'abisso...dell'eta',sa benissimo chi sono,cosa faccio,etc....forse anche dove abito..se un o la mette cosi,non rischia.
> Perche'non potra'ma dirmi''mi avevi detto che...invece''........e infatti come sai..mi ha visto assieme a mia moglie,senza fare 1 piega.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sa ...non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuole vedere. Succede spess...mi pare...che il tradito avesse TUTTO sotto gli occhi per capire il tradimento...ma...meglio pararsi gli occhi.
> 
> Posso dire che...insomma...per me....che lei fosse sposata...l'ho sempre cancellato nei momenti con lei (pensanodci un pò da solo)...diciamo che la realtà (lei è sposata) mi è apparsa nella sua interezza...solo ora che il marito ha scoperto tutto.
> 
> Ma dove ero?...in orbita?


Mia moglie mi ha detto...
Ho sempre visto e sentito tutto...
Ma ho preferito lasciar correre...
Meglio averti solidale con me che non contro di me...
Lei sa benissimo che cosa divento se mi metto contro una persona.

Poi mi ha detto che lei si permette come moglie di sindacare solo sulle mie frequentazioni femminili...a seconda...se una mi fa stare bene o mi fa stare male...

Lei mi dice...
Quella là non la devi stare ad ascoltare...
Perchè ti riempie la testa di un sacco di cazzate...
Poi diventi nervoso e cerchi di sfogarti con me e io non ci sto.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

*é possibile che si calmino le acque?*

e tutto torni come prima...(nel senso sua liberta e ns. frequentazioni)?....e se si...quanto tempo?....beh...certo...non credo ci sia da essere ottimisti...una crisi così.penso IMPLICHI chiarimenti e quindi mutamenti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e tutto torni come prima...(nel senso sua liberta e ns. frequentazioni)?....e se si...quanto tempo?....beh...certo...non credo ci sia da essere ottimisti...una crisi così.penso IMPLICHI chiarimenti e quindi mutamenti...



sì, comincia a cercarti un'altra


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, comincia a cercarti un'altra


Eh no scusami...
Ma prima di cercarsi un'altra...
Non deve prima lasciar decantare?
Ripartire da sè stesso?
Chiedersi che cosa vuole?...oltre amici, gnocca e sangiovese?

Cioè io dico...
Calma eh?

Cioè mica una scoperta dal marito...è finita eh?
Spetta un attimo...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

*decantare*

ci siamo visti...raramente...è una bola di oblio ed estasi che si riproduce...


----------



## Il Tradito (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Le donne che tradiscono*

Tradiscono e poi ci ripensano!!! E' stato un errore, io amo solo te!!!
Queste frasi fatte mi fanno ridere!Cmq non condanniamo il marito,
per me i figli sono un grosso, enorme ostacolo da superare in queste
circostanze, io ne ho tre e il solo pensiero di non vederli tutti i giorni,
mi fa stare male. Per me è già passato un anno e se sono ancora qui
è solo per loro


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

Il Tradito ha detto:


> Tradiscono e poi ci ripensano!!! E' stato un errore, io amo solo te!!!
> Queste frasi fatte mi fanno ridere!Cmq non condanniamo il marito,
> per me i figli sono un grosso, enorme ostacolo da superare in queste
> circostanze, io ne ho tre e il solo pensiero di non vederli tutti i giorni,
> ...


capisco benissimo anche se non sono madre

quanti anni hanno i piccoli?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Il Tradito ha detto:


> Tradiscono e poi ci ripensano!!! E' stato un errore, io amo solo te!!!
> Queste frasi fatte mi fanno ridere!Cmq non condanniamo il marito,
> per me i figli sono un grosso, enorme ostacolo da superare in queste
> circostanze, io ne ho tre e il solo pensiero di non vederli tutti i giorni,
> ...


Embè ma perchè non devono essere sinceri?
Eh?
Il figliuol prodigo si immaginava di essere in una brutta vita a casa di suo padre...
Poi appunto si prende la parte dei beni che gli spetta e se ne va verso la sua bella vita...no?

Ma non avete MAI pensato 
Che una magari si trova invischiata in una storia...
Non sa come uscirne...
Non sa come dirlo a suo marito...

Allora paffete si fa beccare...
E il farsi beccare è..anche...ho un problema dammi una mano eh?

Ma mettiamola anche nel punto di vista CARNALE...
Io vedo una strafigherrima...e solo quando che me la scopo che vedo come è a letto...

Magari è na ciafeca immonda..
magari una lastra di marmo è più calorosa...

E mi dico...
Ma porcc...porcc...porcc...
Varda cosa sono andato a fare...mentre invece con la mia compagna faccio di quei numeri da circo equestre...no?

Uno si pente?
Si rende conto che ha fatto una cagata eh?


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia esperienza.
> La persona libera non "capisce" cosa gli stai dicendo quando le dici sono "sposato".
> Subito non ci bada.
> Poi nel tempo comincia a vedere che dà troppe cose per scontate eh?
> ...


posso?
dipende sì
ma dipende anche da quello che tu dai ad intendere a quella persona
perché se arriva ad avere certe mire (che brutta espressione però...) o, per meglio dire, certe aspettative 
può essere che tu le abbia dato delle ragioni per farlo

capisco benissimo lo stato d'animo di quella donna, sai?
ma se la persona libera non "capisce" cosa le stai dicendo quando le dici che sei "sposato", come puoi tu "sposato" capire l'"impossibilità" ad amare di una persona libera?

ovvio che poi le aspettative sono soggettive ecc. ecc. ecc.

ma come vedi, Conte, continuo a proiettare ciò che scrivi sul mio vissuto e non posso farne a meno


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> posso?
> dipende sì
> ma dipende anche da quello che tu dai ad intendere a quella persona
> perché se arriva ad avere certe mire (che brutta espressione però...) o, per meglio dire, certe aspettative
> ...


Ma non fare l'errore di somatizzare eh?
Sono stato messo difronte una scelta e ho scelto.
Ma alla faccia del cazzo...
Ti dico una cosa...
Quelli che dicono ah ho fatto la scelta giusta: Mentono.
Quando fai UNA scelta, non potrai MAI dire era giusta o sbagliata.
Sai perchè? 
Non viviamo in universi paralleli no?

Da cui se sono ONESTO con me stesso...e non me la racconto ti posso dire...
Che...per certe cose...
IO...e che mi cada il mondo in testa se mento...
Rimpiango ancora quella donna.
Mi piaccia o meno.

E sai perchè?
Perchè quello che lei mi ha dato...
Me l'ha dato lei e nessuna altra.

Dammi una sola ragione per cui io dovrei dire...che lei non mi ha dato qualcosa...solo perchè...
ciò colpevole di non essere mia moglie.

Quando scegli di lasciare una persona per un'altra...allora da un lato cosa scegli? Di praticare una via nuova che non sai dove ti porterà. Ma scegli pure di rinunciare a percorrere fino alla fine della vita la via che avevi tracciato in precedenza con un'altra.

Cioè sono a Milano.
Se vado a est...arrivo a Venezia...se vado a Ovest...a Torino...

A me sembra invece che tanta gente giri intorno e non vada mai da nessuna parte eh?


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non fare l'errore di somatizzare eh?
> Sono stato messo difronte una scelta e ho scelto.
> Ma alla faccia del cazzo...
> Ti dico una cosa...
> ...


vero
come è vero che ci sono certe vie che hanno fin dall'inizio il loro solco già tracciato
altre poco battute

ma secondo me non puoi mai sapere dove l'una o l'altra, alla fine, ti porterà
e non puoi nemmeno sapere se stai girando intorno o meno, finché non sei arrivato al capolinea o al punto di partenza

scegliere è anche rinunciare
questo sì


----------



## Sole (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia esperienza.
> La persona libera non "capisce" cosa gli stai dicendo quando le dici sono "sposato".
> Subito non ci bada.


Però cavolo, i limiti ci sono fin da subito, a prescindere dal livello di investimento emotivo. E, anzi, a mio parere sono più pesanti da sopportare quando ancora il rapporto non è decollato.

Voglio dire, una persona sposata e che ha dei figli, per quanto possa ricavare degli spazi per sè (e a maggior ragione se è una moglie e una madre) imporrà sempre ritmi lenti, restrizioni che possono essere frustranti e dare l'impressione che la relazione sia sbilanciata.

Come può una persona libera accettare tutto questo? Perchè lo fa? Questo non capisco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però cavolo, i limiti ci sono fin da subito, a prescindere dal livello di investimento emotivo. E, anzi, a mio parere sono più pesanti da sopportare quando ancora il rapporto non è decollato.
> 
> Voglio dire, una persona sposata e che ha dei figli, per quanto possa ricavare degli spazi per sè (e a maggior ragione se è una moglie e una madre) imporrà sempre ritmi lenti, restrizioni che possono essere frustranti e dare l'impressione che la relazione sia sbilanciata.
> 
> Come può una persona libera accettare tutto questo? Perchè lo fa? Questo non capisco.


Perchè nel frattempo intesse altre relazioni, tiene aperte altre porte....


----------



## Il Tradito (25 Gennaio 2012)

*i miei gioielli*



elena_ ha detto:


> capisco benissimo anche se non sono madre
> 
> quanti anni hanno i piccoli?


I miei gioielli hanno rispettivamente, 9, 3, 1
sono due maschietti e una femminuccia, 
sottolineo tutti voluti, soprattutto la piccola.
Desiderava tanto una femminuccia. Loro sono
tutto per me, li adoro, passo tantissimo tempo
con loro anche perchè il mio lavoro lo permette.
Adesso mi chiedo: ma l'amore esiste? Prima avevo
la certezza che esistesse oggi no!!! Sempre più triste


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

*stronzate*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ma perchè non devono essere sinceri?
> Eh?
> Il figliuol prodigo si immaginava di essere in una brutta vita a casa di suo padre...
> Poi appunto si prende la parte dei beni che gli spetta e se ne va verso la sua bella vita...no?
> ...


Perchè entrare in questo tunnel quando in famiglia è tutto ok?
Dal punto di vista sessuale ti garantisco che andava a gonfievele,
anche se non gira tutto intorno a quello. Se ami non tradisci 
questa è la verità! Altri aspetti negativi non esistevano, anzi nonostante i figli 
si riusciva anche a fare vita mondana. Errore? Errore il cazzo!!!!
Si pente e chi se frega!!! Prova tu a passare un'esperienza del genere
e poi mi saprai dire!!!!


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però cavolo, i limiti ci sono fin da subito, a prescindere dal livello di investimento emotivo. E, anzi, a mio parere sono più pesanti da sopportare quando ancora il rapporto non è decollato.
> 
> Voglio dire, una persona sposata e che ha dei figli, per quanto possa ricavare degli spazi per sè (e a maggior ragione se è una moglie e una madre) imporrà sempre ritmi lenti, restrizioni che possono essere frustranti e dare l'impressione che la relazione sia sbilanciata.
> 
> Come può una persona libera accettare tutto questo? Perchè lo fa? Questo non capisco.


nel mio caso lui ha sempre parlato della separazione come qualcosa di certo e ineluttabile nel suo futuro

ho scritto "nel suo futuro" perché lui ha sempre detto di voler aspettare che i figli fossero un po' più grandi

spiego meglio: lui ha un fortissimo senso paterno e del resto sua moglie è troppo materna, ma non si sa imporre
insomma, i figli obbediscono solo a lui, la figura forte di riferimento in famiglia è lui

solo agli inizi, sull'onda del coinvolgimento emotivo, lui stava per lasciarli
voleva fare tutto subito e d'impulso, ma stava solo scappando
fui io a scoraggiarlo
ed eccomi ancora qui


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Il Tradito ha detto:


> I miei gioielli hanno rispettivamente, 9, 3, 1
> sono due maschietti e una femminuccia,
> sottolineo tutti voluti, soprattutto la piccola.
> Desiderava tanto una femminuccia. Loro sono
> ...


l'amore esiste, ma può finire o si può trasformare in qualcosa di altro

sono totalmente d'accordo con la Matra quando dice che anche "sopportarsi" è un modo di amare, forse il più alto perché implica l'accettazione completa dell'altro

nel mio caso, che hai appena letto, io sto aspettando gli eventi
aspetto e vediamo che succede

per Sole: tu chiedi che senso ha. Io ti rispondo che nel mio caso non ha senso fare nient'altro. Quest'uomo mi ha fatto capire cosa significa davvero "amare" in tutte le sue implicazioni. E' un caso raro ed è successo proprio a me. E non voglio perderlo per niente al mondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> l'amore esiste, ma può finire o si può trasformare in qualcosa di altro
> 
> sono totalmente d'accordo con la Matra quando dice che anche "sopportarsi" è un modo di amare, forse il più alto perché implica l'accettazione completa dell'altro
> 
> ...



Elena, non so se sei la stessa Elena a cui qualche mese fa raccontai la storia di una mia compaesana,
amante di un uomo sposato e con figli con molti anni più di lei dall'età di 24 anni.....

...ebbene  31/12/2011.......

si sono sposati.

Lei ha 41 anni.


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elena, non so se sei la stessa Elena a cui qualche mese fa raccontai la storia di una mia compaesana,
> amante di un uomo sposato e con figli con molti anni più di lei dall'età di 24 anni.....
> 
> ...ebbene 31/12/2011.......
> ...


bene

io credo possa capitare

se tra un anno dovessi esser ancoa qui credo che qualocsa potrebbe essere cambaito
o sepaarta
o senz aamnte x dire

so che qualcosa dovrà cambiare lo so bene


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè nel frattempo intesse altre relazioni, tiene aperte altre porte....


E perchè lo fa invece di costruire LA RELAZIONE?


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elena, non so se sei la stessa Elena a cui qualche mese fa raccontai la storia di una mia compaesana,
> amante di un uomo sposato e con figli con molti anni più di lei dall'età di 24 anni.....
> 
> ...ebbene  31/12/2011.......
> ...


sì, sono io e lo ricordo
quello che sta succedendo a me è un caso raro
ma quello che hai appena raccontato credo sia più unico che raro

e per me è incoraggiante leggerlo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè entrare in questo tunnel quando in famiglia è tutto ok?
> Dal punto di vista sessuale ti garantisco che andava a gonfievele,
> anche se non gira tutto intorno a quello. Se ami non tradisci
> questa è la verità! Altri aspetti negativi non esistevano, anzi nonostante i figli
> ...


COme mai dite dal punto di vista sessuale andava a gonfie vele?
Magari per te era così, ma per lei?
Passata.
E lo sanno tutti qui dentro.
O pensi che io parli sempre in via teorica eh'
Ho passato le mie.
Non parlo a vanvera.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme mai dite dal punto di vista sessuale andava a gonfie vele?


Ti assicuro che anche quando dal punto di vista sessuale va a gonfie vele ci può essere un tradimento. Non si tradisce solo perchè il/la partner non te lo/la dà


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che anche quando dal punto di vista sessuale va a gonfie vele ci può essere un tradimento. Non si tradisce solo perchè il/la partner non te lo/la dà


Ah no?
COme già dissi al mio esordio...
Quella è l'unica ragione che io conosca...
Ma mi stupisce che il va a gonfie vele lo dica sempre un solo membro della coppia eh?
Poi quando una persona denuncia una verità...allora si dice...ah ma tu hai il minimo sindacale eh?

Questa PER ME...sarebbe l'unica ragione per tradire...
Ma non tradisco...perchè te lo dica prima eh?

Forse tra amanti funziona bene a letto perchè non è mai un atto dovuto...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah no?
> COme già dissi al mio esordio...
> Quella è l'unica ragione che io conosca...
> Ma mi stupisce che il va a gonfie vele lo dica sempre un solo membro della coppia eh?
> ...


Lo credevo anch'io un tempo, che potesse essere una delle ragioni (l'unica non credo) per tradire. Ma ho dovuto ricredermi .


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo credevo anch'io un tempo, che potesse essere una delle ragioni (l'unica non credo) per tradire. Ma ho dovuto ricredermi .


Tutte le altre ragioni a me non interesserebbero eh?
Quando sono burp burp...sono a posto io no?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte le altre ragioni a me non interesserebbero eh?
> Quando sono burp burp...sono a posto io no?


Conte, per te è tutto questione di voglie non soddisfatte
Ma per tanti altri non è così, sai ?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Conte, per te è tutto questione di voglie non soddisfatte
> Ma per tanti altri non è così, sai ?


E a me non importa.
Almeno non me la racconto.
E non ho certi problemi.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me non importa.
> Almeno non me la racconto.
> E non ho certi problemi.


Ognuno ha i propri problemi
Diversi, nè più nè meno importanti
E sul raccontarsela.... chi può dirlo ?
Forse chi ne fa solo una questione di sesso se la racconta più di quanto creda
Ma posso sbagliare


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*concordo*

che si costruiscano altre relazioni nel frattempo è una supposizione...non basata su fatti o conoscenze..che comunque non esaurirebbero le modalità. e direi cosi che il commento di è poco attinente....come si capisce dalla giusta domanda di sole


MK ha detto:


> E perchè lo fa invece di costruire LA RELAZIONE?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*di MK*

la nota di chiara direi totalmente fuori bersaglio.....non me le sto facendo nemmeno ora le nuove conoscenze


Non Registrato ha detto:


> che si costruiscano altre relazioni nel frattempo è una supposizione...non basata su fatti o conoscenze..che comunque non esaurirebbero le modalità. e direi cosi che il commento di è poco attinente....come si capisce dalla giusta domanda di sole


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i propri problemi
> Diversi, nè più nè meno importanti
> E sul raccontarsela.... chi può dirlo ?
> Forse chi ne fa solo una questione di sesso se la racconta più di quanto creda
> Ma posso sbagliare


Quel giorno che esperisco che non è così...
Te lo dico...
Ma non posso certo raccontarti un mondo che non ho visto nè conosciuto, no?
A me non piacciono molto i discorsi basati sul chi...ma sull'io.
Per cui ognuno avrà i propri motivi per fare o non fare certe cose no?
E va ben così.


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè nel frattempo intesse altre relazioni, tiene aperte altre porte....


Dici che può essere un'attrattiva, Chiara? Un rapporto libero, per forza di cose non basato sull'esclusività?

Può essere. Ma allora non mi spiego come mai certi finiscano per innamorarsi follemente, tanto da escludersi volontariamente ogni altra relazione sentimentale (penso a zona del disastro, ad esempio).


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che anche quando dal punto di vista sessuale va a gonfie vele ci può essere un tradimento. Non si tradisce solo perchè il/la partner non te lo/la dà


Assolutamente vero.

Anzi, ci sono rapporti extraconiugali che dal punto di vista sessuale sono meno appaganti di quelli con marito/moglie.

La differenza è la novità, l'evasione, la boccata d'ossigeno che il traditore si concede uscendo temporaneamente dal rapporto di coppia ufficiale che, evidentemente, ha qualcosa che non funziona, magari anche solo temporaneamente.

Non si può ridurre tutto al sesso: nelle relazioni umane c'è molto di più, per fortuna.

Di solito.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*la mia tendenza*

è quella di escludermi altre avventure quando in relazione con altra persona. va bene, va male? a me non dispiace.
Sulle coppie aperte, oppure senza esclusività...beh...certo idealmente sarebbero possibili...ma io non riesco molto bene. Non posso certi vietare alla mia partner di avere altre avventure...ma generalmente tendo a mollare...non so...forse sono ancora infantile..ma mi piace l'esclusività...specie quella intima... (e mi è successo, si...ed anche frequente....che la mia partner avesse qualche relazione...specie quando si era più giovani...e mi è successo, si di avere varie amiche contemporanee) .
E quindi...di cosa sto vanverando...se da sei anni lei è sposata con un altro?


Sole ha detto:


> Dici che può essere un'attrattiva, Chiara? Un rapporto libero, per forza di cose non basato sull'esclusività?
> 
> Può essere. Ma allora non mi spiego come mai certi finiscano per innamorarsi follemente, tanto da escludersi volontariamente ogni altra relazione sentimentale (penso a zona del disastro, ad esempio).


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> 
> Anzi, ci sono rapporti extraconiugali che dal punto di vista sessuale sono meno appaganti di quelli con marito/moglie.
> 
> ...


Il sesso in una coppia che si ama fino in fondo prima o poi funziona per forza. 
Una coppia che scopa bene e poco più, sta bene solo per quelle 2-3 ore. Troppo poco per durare a lungo.


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E quindi...di cosa sto vanverando...se da sei anni lei è sposata con un altro?


Vorrei approfittare della tua lunga esperienza di amante di una donna sposata (sei anni sono tanti, in effetti) per sapere un'altra cosa. Come mai gli amanti single di persone sposate raramente si mostrano gelosi di mariti o mogli e invece vanno in crisi quando spuntano altri amanti?

A volte ho la sensazione che un amante, pur rinunciando all'esclusività sessuale per forza di cose, dia molta importanza alla condivisione e all'intimità che si crea nel tempo condividendo qualcosa di segreto e che la presenza di un altro amante finisca per rovinare quest'idea di condivisione intima che si era creata... sbaglio?

Lo so, lo so, sono noiosa con tutte queste domande


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*rapporto*

Mah...il rapporto sessuale con una persona nuova (una nuova conoscenza) può non essere il massimo (addirittura deludente...non ci si conosce ancora)...le intimità sessuali credo migliorino (o possano...o debbano) con il progredire della conoscenza reciproca. e così è tutto vero: tra moglie e marito può essere bello (se c'è intimità....che non è così comune come si pensa), e tra amanti può essere brutto (amanti recenti...xche' se tra amanti non funziona bene il sesso...direi che insomma....non è che vada benissimo).



Hirohito ha detto:


> Il sesso in una coppia che si ama fino in fondo prima o poi funziona per forza.
> Una coppia che scopa bene e poco più, sta bene solo per quelle 2-3 ore. Troppo poco per durare a lungo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

*vero*

si...succede...se lei avesse un altro amante...beh...oltre la mia sofferenza...direi che sarebbe una storia già indirizzata alla fine. Mi pare che tu colpisca nel segno, almeno un pò: lo stato delle cose esterno impone la presenza di un marito o moglie (dato di fatto pre-esistente). L'ingresso di un secondo amante distrugge (credo, per me..mi dà questa impressione) la complicità fortissima che è necessaria..e no, non sei noiosa per me.


Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei approfittare della tua lunga esperienza di amante di una donna sposata (sei anni sono tanti, in effetti) per sapere un'altra cosa. Come mai gli amanti single di persone sposate raramente si mostrano gelosi di mariti o mogli e invece vanno in crisi quando spuntano altri amanti?
> 
> A volte ho la sensazione che un amante, pur rinunciando all'esclusività sessuale per forza di cose, dia molta importanza alla condivisione e all'intimità che si crea nel tempo condividendo qualcosa di segreto e che la presenza di un altro amante finisca per rovinare quest'idea di condivisione intima che si era creata... sbaglio?
> 
> Lo so, lo so, sono noiosa con tutte queste domande


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si...succede...se lei avesse un altro amante...beh...oltre la mia sofferenza...direi che sarebbe una storia già indirizzata alla fine. Mi pare che tu colpisca nel segno, almeno un pò: lo stato delle cose esterno impone la presenza di un marito o moglie (dato di fatto pre-esistente). L'ingresso di un secondo amante distrugge (credo, per me..mi dà questa impressione) la complicità fortissima che è necessaria..e no, non sei noiosa per me.


Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

*evoluzioni*

beh..un po meno di prima...un po piu difficile....ma iniziamo a rivederci e rincontrarci....come mai la parte intima risulta sempre estatica?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

*mi metto in attesa aspettativa?*

ma se poi c'è occasione di vederci....non riesco a dire di no....non sarà mica che mi sto ingarbugliando ancora tutto----? eppure l'intimità...sempre bella dall'inizio...è andata migliorando---è bellissima...ed ancora potrebbe migliorare. ok..puta caso che questa storia finisca....mi sa che non sarà semplice trovare questi livelli..oppure ci vorrà comunque tempo per arrivarci ancora con un'altra persona...


----------

